# magnets



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

What you need are rare earth magnets, which are very strong and inexpensive. I don't know your location so am unable to suggest a supplier. Up here, lee Valley offers several sizes. You could also try adhesive velcro strips.


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks lenaitch, I am in South Louisiana. We have a home depot and a lowe's. I thought about velcro, but I thought the moldings would not hang straight - velcro might not hold it tight there by tilting slightly at the top.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Harbor Freight is good for general purpose magnets.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A couple of pages from the Lee Valley website. They are so strong I let one slip into a cup washer and it is there to this day.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=42348&cat=1,42363
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40077&cat=1,42363


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks every one, I will check harbor freight tomorrow.


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

This is what came on the one from the factory. What I bought at harbor freight is not strong enough. Where can I get these?


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

My Lowe's has rare earth magnets in many sizes over with the hardware/bulk screws. I would look there too


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, I just contacted the online blind co. and they will send me some magnets free of charge.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If the magnets the company sends don't do the job, you can order from Lee Valley (the company lenaitch suggested) here in the U.S. also. I've ordered products from them and have been very pleased with that company. I'm not affiliated with them, just a customer.


----------

